# Spring Skiing at Loon with bvibert: April 10, 2005



## thetrailboss (Apr 12, 2005)

*Date(s) Skied: *  Sunday, April 10, 2005 

*Resort or Ski Area: * *Loon Mountain*

*Conditions: * Spring sweetness!!! (Corn, soft snow, bumps, etc).   

*Trip Report: *  I had been looking forward to spring skiing and I could not turn down the opportunity to ski with fellow AZer  *bvibert* at a great mountain.  

On the way up, we spoke via phone and considered hitting Waterville, but after our conversation, we both were at a consensus to keep our plans to hit Loon.  Despite getting back home rather late on Saturday night from Phantom of the Opera, I still had the energy to get up (a bit later than normal) and get on the road mainly because the thoughts of soft bumps, incredible sunshine 8) , and lunch at *Camp III *  .  

I pulled into the parking lot to find the place DEAD.  I did two warm up runs on  *Northstar* and *Rumrunner*, both of which had been flash frozen, before meeting up with bvibert for a nice warm up down *Blue Ox*, which was soft and sweet.  From here it was off to North Peak and *Walking Boss*, which was sweet with some soft bumps.  

Both of us were a bit tired, so we opted for some nice runs off of the Gondola, which made for some nice long laps with little  *or no wait in line*.      Off of the top we hit Flying Fox, Picked Rock, Upper Speakeasy, and Bear Claw, all of which were nice, before heading to lunch at Camp III.

We hit Camp III at about noon and found a great crowd enjoying the sun and *a great view of North Peak *.  We both enjoyed great burgers before heading back out for some more runs off of the Gondola.  

The observation deck afforded some great views (see the album) and nice conversation with two gentlemen who may be joining us here in AZ soon  :wink: .  

We finished up on *Rumrunner* with some great photo ops.

At this point, bvibert met his wife and headed home while I headed back up for more skiing    skiing on the tougher bump runs including *Upper Angel Street*, *Flume*, *Walking Boss*, and one more run down the liftline of the *East Basin Double*, which was getting ready to close for the season.  

I made it to the West Basin just shy of four and quite tired, a bit sunburnt, and with one of the biggest smiles in the world.  It was hard leaving...the snow was deep, the cover was great (better than Cannon and edge-to-edge), the crowds thin, and the folks friendly.  What a difference from my last visit in January!!   

Thanks again to bvibert for a great day!!  

*HERE* are the rest of my pics from the day  :wink:


----------



## bvibert (Apr 12, 2005)

Awesome TR, I was hoping you would post one!  I was too lazy to look up the trail names and try to remember where we skied.   I'll try to get my pics uploaded later today... :beer:


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 12, 2005)

bvibert said:
			
		

> Awesome TR, I was hoping you would post one!  I was too lazy to look up the trail names and try to remember where we skied.   I'll try to get my pics uploaded later today... :beer:



Feel free to add your own thoughts though.   :wink:   

You are a great skier...throw you on some good sticks and give you a few more days and you'll be ripping!


----------



## bvibert (Apr 12, 2005)

thetrailboss said:
			
		

> Feel free to add your own thoughts though.   :wink:



I will, trying to get some work done around here for once, its not going too well though 



			
				thetrailboss said:
			
		

> You are a great skier...throw you on some good sticks and give you a few more days and you'll be ripping!



 Aw thanks...  I think you're right about the skis though, it would have been nice to have skis that didn't bounce of the little soft piles of corn all over the place


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 12, 2005)

bvibert said:
			
		

> Aw thanks...  I think you're right about the skis though, it would have been nice to have skis that didn't bounce of the little soft piles of corn all over the place



Yeah, as we discussed, try some Fischers or Heads and you'll appreciate their power and ability to rip throw spring crud.  If you're a power skier, good skis to try  :wink:


----------



## bvibert (Apr 12, 2005)

I added my pictures to the *Gallery*

Thetrailboss covered it pretty well in his TR, all I can add is that I had an awesome day!  I couldn't believe how nice the weather ended up being.


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (Apr 13, 2005)

Good to see you guys had a good day at Loon...were Big Dipper & Triple Trouble closed?


----------



## Vortex (Apr 13, 2005)

bvibert said:
			
		

> Awesome TR, I was hoping you would post one!  I was too lazy to look up the trail names and try to remember where we skied.   I'll try to get my pics uploaded later today... :beer:


Set your goals low and don't achieve them.    I always let TB write the reports.  Glad you guys had fun.  Can't wait for Sat there myself.


----------



## Greg (Apr 13, 2005)

Charlie Schuessler said:
			
		

> Good to see you guys had a good day at Loon...were Big Dipper & Triple Trouble closed?


From this pic in trailboss's album, it looks like Dipper was open, but TT was roped:


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 13, 2005)

Greg said:
			
		

> Charlie Schuessler said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, Dipper was open (thanks for giving me the name there...I was squinting as I read the trail sign to figure out what it said  :wink: ) and Triple Trouble was closed   .


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 13, 2005)

OK, here are some of my favorite pics:

Upper Angel Street:





Walking Boss:  





Flume:  





And finally, I mentioned this ski area from a distance several months ago.  After talking with some folks and looking at the shape up-close, I've positively ID'd this mountain as seen from Loon as *Ragged Mountain:*


----------



## bvibert (Apr 13, 2005)

thetrailboss said:
			
		

> And finally, I mentioned this ski area from a distance several months ago.  After talking with some folks and looking at the shape up-close, I've positively ID'd this mountain as seen from Loon as *Ragged Mountain:*



Good detective work!

Thanks for taking so many great pics, since I was lazy and forgot to start taking mine until the last run when my wife was sitting in the car waiting for me.  She was none too happy since apparently she had been waiting in the car for over an hour by the time I finally got down...


----------



## Greg (Apr 13, 2005)

bvibert said:
			
		

> She was none too happy since apparently she had been waiting in the car for over an hour by the time I finally got down...


Careful. She's been lurking on here today...


----------



## bvibert (Apr 13, 2005)

Greg said:
			
		

> bvibert said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I noticed that, she was doing a bit of lurking yesterday too...  She already knows that she wasn't happy with me when I finally got down though...


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 13, 2005)

bvibert said:
			
		

> Greg said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry about that bvibert and Mrs. Vibert...errrr...I mean severine


----------



## bvibert (Apr 13, 2005)

thetrailboss said:
			
		

> Sorry about that bvibert and Mrs. Vibert...errrr...I mean severine



Don't worry, I already told her it was all your fault!  :lol:

Watch out when she starts coming with me to events next year, she'll be gunning for you! :uzi:

:lol: :lol: :beer:


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 13, 2005)

bvibert said:
			
		

> thetrailboss said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Uh oh...I might have to get a new alter ego.  Remember at BEast how I was thinking of introducing myself as our old friend, beswift?   :wink:


----------



## bvibert (Apr 13, 2005)

thetrailboss said:
			
		

> Uh oh...I might have to get a new alter ego.  Remember at BEast how I was thinking of introducing myself as our old friend, beswift?   :wink:



That might be a good idea! 8)

But then you'd need to start XCing and bashing DH!


----------



## severine (Apr 13, 2005)

bvibert said:
			
		

> thetrailboss said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh geez, you guys are just too much!
Don't worry about it...I was hormonal, what can I say?  At least you guys were having fun!



			
				bvibert said:
			
		

> Watch out when she starts coming with me to events next year, she'll be gunning for you! :uzi:
> 
> :lol: :lol: :beer:


I don't think we need to worry about that... I'm too low level of a skiier to be out with you guys.   Besides, I won't be pregnant anymore so I won't be hormonal either.


----------



## Vortex (Apr 13, 2005)

severine said:
			
		

> bvibert said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Glad to see you posting again.  took be a bit to figure it out.  Ya I'm slow.


----------



## Brettski (Apr 13, 2005)

A husband and wife posting together?  Don't you guys get enough of each other?

Did I miss when the blessed event is suppose to be?


----------



## severine (Apr 13, 2005)

Bob R said:
			
		

> Glad to see you posting again.  took be a bit to figure it out.  Ya I'm slow.



  I don't always find a lot of time to get on here, especially since I didn't do any skiing this year.  But I was interested in the trip reports from Brian's skiing this past weekend so that's what got me back in for a bit here.  And THANK YOU!!!!



			
				Brettski said:
			
		

> A husband and wife posting together? Don't you guys get enough of each other?



Actually, *I* introduced him to AZ so you all have me to thank for his presence.   (Should I be admitting that???)  I guess we just haven't grown tired of each other yet. 
June 23rd, BTW... A couple months still.


----------



## bvibert (Apr 13, 2005)

severine said:
			
		

> I guess we just haven't grown tired of each other yet.



Speak for yourself!


----------



## Vortex (Apr 14, 2005)

Your welcome.  Glad you kids had fun.


----------



## bvibert (Apr 15, 2005)

For anyone interested I put up two small Quicktime movies taken with my digital camera on my new website

*bvibert skiing at Loon*

*thetrailboss skiing at Loon*


----------



## Greg (Apr 15, 2005)

bvibert said:
			
		

> For anyone interested I put up two small Quicktime movies taken with my digital camera on my new website
> 
> *bvibert skiing at Loon*
> 
> *thetrailboss skiing at Loon*


bvibert.com! Awesome. Looking good Brian. The snow looked like it was in great shape. I'm getting a 404 on the TB video though.


----------



## bvibert (Apr 15, 2005)

Greg said:
			
		

> bvibert.com! Awesome. Looking good Brian. The snow looked like it was in great shape. I'm getting a 404 on the TB video though.



Yup, finally pulled the trigger!   Try the TB video again.  Guess I should have tried them first, one had a .mov extension and the other had .MOV...  :roll:


----------



## Greg (Apr 15, 2005)

Works now. Good stuff.


----------



## bvibert (Apr 15, 2005)

Greg said:
			
		

> Works now. Good stuff.



Thanks, now I just need to find the time to actually build the site... :beer:


----------



## Vortex (Apr 15, 2005)

You guys lookded smooth in the soft stuff. Was the trail Rampasture in the video?


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 15, 2005)

Bob R said:
			
		

> You guys lookded smooth in the soft stuff. Was the trail Rampasture in the video?



Nope.  Rumrunner.


----------



## Vortex (Apr 15, 2005)

It has the West side pitch and the view down below made it look that side.  RumRunner is a harder trail also.  Proprs.


----------



## bvibert (Apr 15, 2005)

Bob R said:
			
		

> You guys lookded smooth in the soft stuff. Was the trail Rampasture in the video?



Thanks!

You could see those vids, but not the one of the waterfall??  Or can you see the waterfall one now too?


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 15, 2005)

bvibert said:
			
		

> Bob R said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I only saw the two skiing videos listed.

BTW...you looked really good in that video


----------



## bvibert (Apr 15, 2005)

thetrailboss said:
			
		

> I only saw the two skiing videos listed.
> 
> BTW...you looked really good in that video



There is a video of the waterfall behind Bob's condo in my *Cannon album* in the Gallery here.

Thanks for the compliment, I think that was the best I looked all day...


----------

